# Melbourne Boat Show



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Any yakers going to the Melbourne Boat Show this week and this weekend?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

nup 'ill wait for the 4WD ,fishing and camping show nearer to summer


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Outta town Steve, otherwise I would have dropped by to say Gday (take it ya there?)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Yup, I'm at the show...lots of goodies to bash the credit card with as Im looking for another Calcutta..
Steve


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

Yup, I'm at the show...lots of goodies to bash the credit card with as Im looking for another Calcutta..
Steve


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Steve,

I'm going to the show, probably on Friday night. Are you going to be on the hobie stand ?

Regards
Grant


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I went to the show last night, hmm didn't think to pop by and say g'day, my appologies Steve. For those going Hobie have an impressive stand, you can even have a test paddle a hobie in a tank :shock:

Milt,


----------



## vuki (Feb 10, 2006)

Are they only showing the hobies? 
Heard there are some good bargains, one stand was supposedly selling thousands of Packets Berkley Minnows at 5 for $10, but they were mainly 2". Did anyone head down and see this stand?
Hopefully they will be selling them cheap at the sydney boat show too


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Vuki,

I went to the show on Friday evening and dropped by to say hello to Steve on the Hobie stand. Their stand is impressive and the Hobie dealers have a strong kayak fishing focus.

I did see a few stalls selling cheap Berkley SP's (although I don't recall them being 5 for $10). From what I saw they were the less popular sizes & colors so I didn't buy any.

I did pick a Charter Special for $129 so I'm not set to target the gummies. 

Regards
Grant


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

So Hoit , add the $17 entry fee and it only cost you $146


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Don't worry Peter, Mrs Hoit has already mentioned that. Then she started on why I need another rod holder and what I was going to do with a flounder light ... The $17 was well spent to get a few hours of peace :wink: 

Regards
Grant


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

hoit said:


> ... The $17 was well spent to get a few hours of peace :wink:


Can detect a general nodding of the heads of the married members mate :lol:


----------

